

Research Help Request: How do you teach yourself new things? (5-minute survey) - kgardnr
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Hze1bLlmWjJY90FAyZfYM1G8lHBYKCeqejfnsIaJWGU

======
evegeny
Just commented on this -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6611521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6611521).
Looks similar?

~~~
kgardnr
Interesting, thank you, I'll definitely check it out.

